# Dewalt D24000 tile saw Problem



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Today the breaker on my saw started tripping every time you hit the trigger. Checked the cord and plugged into a standard outlet. No change. After fiddling w/ it for a while started working fine again. 

Other than the GFI starting going bad and a short in the cord (not likely) is there anything else I should check before I decide its the breaker? Any good way to test to see if the GFI is truly the issue? (other than the test button).

Worked fine for the final hour of the day today, but I don't want it to leave me sitting. I'd rather leave the GFI in tact in case of anything. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Any good way to test to see if the GFI is truly the issue? (other than the test button).


So the "breaker" that was popping is the GFCI? No, outside of the lab, the only effective way of testing one is by replacing it. If you replace it and the new one pops also, then it would be time to dig deeper looking for shorts and leakage.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

did the motor get wet? any cuts in the cord?


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Were you set up outside? Was it raiining? I've had trouble with mine when it's raining, but when I clean up I hose the entire saw, motor and all, off, and it's good to go. Must sense humidity in the air or something when in use.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutting in the garage. Cord well away from the spray of the saw. I've ordered another breaker. I'll yank the GFI and put a new end on until it arrives if it continues today.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

yep might as well keep a spare gfi on the truck for when this happens. Not if, but when.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I figured out what the problem was. I was working in one area and one of my guys was working in another. Turns out while he was making cuts, he kept setting a sopping wet sponge on the motor at the intake. Once the cut was finished he would wipe the tile and set the sponge down on the overflow tray where it would be sitting when I came in to make a cut. Finally figured that little mystery out yesterday.


----------

